# 2011 Vendetta XS or 2009 X-Force Treestand???



## Bayonet29 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm looking for some advice from those experienced with these 2 models. I'm purchasing one of them prior to the next season and want to know what you guys would choose if you had the same option. This will be strictly a hunting bow. I'm hoping to find somewhere to do a side-by-side comparison, but in the mean time I would greatly appreciate your opinions. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Capitalasports (Nov 12, 2009)

I own the vendetta xs, and I have shot the treestand a few years back......hands down I would pic the vendetta xs. it has a much smoother draw, and I like the grip better. The treestand if I recall uses a wood grip and the vendetta xs has the best grip ...actually the 2011 has a "new" grip, but seems the same. The Vendetta i believe has a dead in the hand feel. good luck!!


----------



## jcl (Jun 28, 2009)

go with the Vxs will be getting mine soon


----------



## Northern Archer (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a 2010 Vxs and love it!


----------



## Bayonet29 (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds like a clear winner. I'm working on finding a good deal on a left hand V xs. Let me know if anyone runs across something.


----------



## jt509 (Mar 8, 2011)

Vendetta xs all the way. Check with Archeryelements out of Green-Bay, Wis.


----------

